# Skype For Web Beta Coming, Half-Baked For Chromebooks



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Skype for Web is now in beta, and bringing all of the desktop application's capabilities to your favorite web browser. Skype for Web will work on Internet Explorer 10 and up, as well as the latest versions of Chrome (on Windows), Firefox, and Safari 6 (and newer). All you'll need to do to enable Skype capabilities in your browser is log in to Skype.com and install a "small plug-in."


More


----------

